# Vietnamese Wing chun?



## krokod_il (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi guys, I recently watched few videos about Vietnamese Wing Chun lineage. And maybe somebody know were i can find this wing chun class in US ?


----------



## dungeonworks (Jun 29, 2008)

If you cannot find Vietnamese Wing Chun, maybe search for a Cuong Nhu dojo.  I may be mistaken, but I believe it makes a good part of their curriculum and is of Viet origins via their founder.

Forum member Cuong Nhuka here on the forums may be of help for you as he is of the Cuong Nhu guys.  We have a dojo up in Saginaw, MI that sounds good but I was looking for Ip Man Wing Chun and enjoy it very much.

Good luck!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 29, 2008)

dungeonworks said:


> If you cannot find Vietnamese Wing Chun, maybe search for a Cuong Nhu dojo. I may be mistaken, but I believe it makes a good part of their curriculum and is of Viet origins via their founder.


 
Bingo. The Wing Chun used in Cuong Nhu is from Vietnamese Wing Chun. But, is mostly upper-level material. However, it is almost impossible to tell what comes from Wing Chun unaltered. For instance, our Tan Sau would drive a Master of Ip Man Wing Chun nuts. It looks _that_ differnit. 

But, as for finding a Vietnamese Wing Chun school, have fun. Vietnamese Martial Arts Schools are hard to find in the US. And it makes sense. When the "Communist" Party took over, they killed many of the Martial Arts Masters, since they were independent, free spirited folks. If that isn't enough, there aren't many in the US who would happily train in a Vietnamese Martial Art. I've been told several times that I'm 'supporting the Viet Cong by training in a Vietnamese Martial Art'. 

So, good luck, and have fun. I would be some what amazed if you found a school of Vietnamese Wing Chun, and would want to train there myself.


----------



## geezer (Jun 29, 2008)

krokod_il said:


> Hi guys, I recently watched few videos about Vietnamese Wing Chun lineage. And maybe somebody know were i can find this wing chun class in US ?



Pardon the question, but WHY?  I mean I can understand wanting to locate a particular lineage because of certain unique aspects of the system. Otherwise, wouldn't you want the best WC/WT/VT school you could find regardless if it was taught by a Chinese, Brit, Asian Indian, American, German, Texan or Turk (just to name a few good folks I've met in the WT/WC world). Now if  you were looking for a good Vietnamese restaurant (yum) that would be different!



Oh, and if you don't think "Texan" is a separate nationality of sorts, y'all ain't been there.


----------



## bobquinn (Jun 29, 2008)

You have sparked a courious spot! I need to hear more from the outer world.  I will be going to Saigon soon! 
Bob Quinn
ROTU


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 30, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> Bingo. The Wing Chun used in Cuong Nhu is from Vietnamese Wing Chun. But, is mostly upper-level material. However, it is almost impossible to tell what comes from Wing Chun unaltered. For instance, our Tan Sau would drive a Master of Ip Man Wing Chun nuts. It looks _that_ differnit.
> 
> But, as for finding a Vietnamese Wing Chun school, have fun. Vietnamese Martial Arts Schools are hard to find in the US. And it makes sense. When the "Communist" Party took over, they killed many of the Martial Arts Masters, since they were independent, free spirited folks. If that isn't enough, there aren't many in the US who would happily train in a Vietnamese Martial Art. I've been told several times that I'm 'supporting the Viet Cong by training in a Vietnamese Martial Art'.
> 
> So, good luck, and have fun. I would be some what amazed if you found a school of Vietnamese Wing Chun, and would want to train there myself.


So following that logic if you do a japanese martial art your supporting the imperial japanese marines or if you do a korean art your supporting the north korean communists so all this time that i've been married to my japanese wife i've been supporting the japanese army. 
I used to work with a north vietnamese guy, a great bloke , very funny he used to show me the bullet hole in his leg where he got shot by an Australian soldier. 
Those people who told you that crap need a palm strike to the forehead !


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 30, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> So following that logic if you do a japanese martial art your supporting the imperial japanese marines or if you do a korean art your supporting the north korean communists so all this time that i've been married to my japanese wife i've been supporting the japanese army.
> I used to work with a north vietnamese guy, a great bloke , very funny he used to show me the bullet hole in his leg where he got shot by an Australian soldier.
> Those people who told you that crap need a palm strike to the forehead !


 
I tend to roll my eyes and give an intro to O'Sensei Ngo Dong. He was born a Northerner, but fled South. He even helped the US military, and many more things which are a topic for another time.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jun 30, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> I tend to roll my eyes and give an intro to O'Sensei Ngo Dong. He was born a Northerner, but fled South. He even helped the US military, and many more things which are a topic for another time.



It's no different than the idiots that think every Muslim flys jets into towers or roadside bombs our troops or reffers to "The Japs" when speaking of Japanese people or saying all blacks are fat, lazy, welfare funded gang bangers.

Ignorance is ignorance and the world has no shortage of it.  Wanna know the best way to combat it?  Education.  When people are educated, they can base thoughts on knowledge and not emotional mythological excuses for their condition.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 30, 2008)

dungeonworks said:


> When people are educated, they can base thoughts on knowledge and not emotional mythological excuses for their condition.


 
Mind if I quote you on that?


----------



## krokod_il (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for your answers.
The reason why i look for Vietnamese wing chun is that i was very impressed by its practitioners. I had a chance to attend seminar with vietnamse masters in Israel. And these guys showed very interesting style its not similar to the well known Hong Kong version neither to most Chinese i saw. It looks like some mix with internal styles such as tai chi , sing yi and wig chun. It was flexible , soft and powerful . I've been learning martial arts for 10 years and can say that these were profies . So i really want to learn it and that the reason why searching for their classes. If anybody interested i can give links with their clips.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 2, 2008)

krokod_il said:


> If anybody interested i can give links with their clips.


 
That would be nice. Thank you.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jul 4, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> Mind if I quote you on that?



Have at it!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 4, 2008)

dungeonworks said:


> Have at it!


 
Thank you. Although, what is your real name? it makes it easier to give credit, you know?


----------



## virtualmove (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, everybody! It is not so common to see an interest to the Vietnamese MA in the USA. Especially, if it  comes closer to such a specific matter like Vinh Xuan. I have practiced it for couple of years (after Leung Ting and Moy Yat styles from late Grand Master Yip Man linage) and  now I can say, that Vietnamese Vinh Xuan is more different from any  Chinese Wing Chun, than similar. It is very interesting and deep system with a lot of training methods and techniques which were never openly  taught (or maybe were abandoned)  at the most other Wing Chun  schools. That is why I prefer VX. Where for the Good sake students are allowed to get information about Lee power (the power opposite Ki) which give them ability to absorb heavy punches to any part of their bodies, breathing exercisers  of dynamic and static Khi-Kong (Qi-Gun), lots two man drills for development balance and flexibility, extremely unique  full-half-quoter circle  chi-sao and much much more. There is an answer for   question "Why Vietnamese VX, and not any other commercial school in your neighborhood?". Everything is very simple - because this teachers teach you like nobody else. That is all. Now I practice with Master Phuong Nguyen Diep ,the closed doors student  of late Grandmaster Ngo Si Qui. Not so easy to do it, according to fact  that he is living in Montreal, Canada, but better than just to pay for the unqualified local instructors. Two hours of private class with a real Master worth 6 month visiting kung fu school where teachers  hunting your money. This fall 2  of 4 top Hanoi Ngo Si Qui Vinh Xuan club instructors will visit the USA. Like it was done every year in Israel and Europe, they could run a one week seminar for people from the other schools and branches, if small group  is willing to participate. When you see their skills -  you believe)))   I am going to upload some clips, adding them to this post, if it interesting for you, guys.


----------



## virtualmove (Jul 4, 2008)

http://vietnamwingchun.com/en/video.html


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm curious, what does "Vinh Xuan" mean in English? I know Wing Chun means "Flowering Springtime" or "Eternal Springtime", but is it the same in Tien Viet?


----------



## ali2006 (May 24, 2013)

the style you are seeking may be close to this 
http://lophocvinhxuan.com/2013/04/28/the-moi-la-vinh-xuan.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON-TH7CwdYw&list=PL2D8C4028D557E565&index=13
Good luck!

"how a small country survives beside big neighbors!?"


----------



## ali2006 (May 24, 2013)

krokod_il said:


> Thanks for your answers.
> The reason why i look for Vietnamese wing chun is that i was very impressed by its practitioners. I had a chance to attend seminar with vietnamse masters in Israel. And these guys showed very interesting style its not similar to the well known Hong Kong version neither to most Chinese i saw. It looks like some mix with internal styles such as tai chi , sing yi and wig chun. It was flexible , soft and powerful . I've been learning martial arts for 10 years and can say that these were profies . So i really want to learn it and that the reason why searching for their classes. If anybody interested i can give links with their clips.




The style you are seeking may be close to this 
http://lophocvinhxuan.com/2013/04/28...vinh-xuan.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON-TH...7E565&index=13
Good luck!

"how a small country survives beside big neighbors!?"


----------



## ali2006 (May 24, 2013)

the style you are seeking may be close to this 
http://lophocvinhxuan.com/2013/04/28...vinh-xuan.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON-TH...7E565&index=13
Good luck!

"how a small country survives beside big neighbors!?"


----------



## killer (Jan 25, 2020)

i have been studyng wing chun & vihn xuan since 1987 (or so i was lead to believe)  and now i want to study the real thing. i am 45 and only have a short time left due to a heart condition and to get this training woul/ is my only goal left. my kids left me, my ex-fiancee left after we lost our kids because of her past, and i had a  brain tumor removed, as well as my 1st teacher LIED TO ME ABOUT WAT I WAS STUDYING, he said it was Vietnamese wing chun  I later (learned) during the war but it was actually military line training, then in the 90's i met my best freind and he bought into the bs i was fed until, he went into the corps. there he learned the differance and moved to JKD, when he got out he moved to Buffalo NY w/ me (I was up there after  had a brain tumor partly removed " . Now all i need to make my life complete  is find an instructor to make the time i have put in to FAKE INSTRUCTORS  AND FALSE PROFITS. I EVEN BOUGHT THE RICHARD VAN DONK SET OF NINJUTSU TRANING DVDS , STEPHAN K HAYES to-shin do(NINJUTSU) AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED IT WAS ALL BS EXCEPT FOR THE VHS & DVD SETS I BOUGHT AND I APPOLOGIZE TO ALL I HAD A THIRST FOR KNOWLWDGE AND IT WAS NEVER QUENCHED AND I TRIED SHARING WITH OTHERS, IF ANY ONE WAS HURT PHYSICALLY , EMOTIONALLY OR EVEN MENTALLY I APPOLOGIZE WITH ALL MY HEART AND WILL CARRY THE GUILT WITH ME FOR THE REST OF MY DAYS . I JUST WANTED TO STUDY NINJUTSU AND CARRY ON THE LEGACY SINCE 82 THAT IS WHY I REGRET ALL FAKES AND POSERS OF NINJUTSU , WING TS/CHUN OR ANY FALSE SYSTEM THAT ANYONE MAY HAVE STUDIED .
All i can say is check the credentials and ask for more than a demo, of the ability before you take a martial art. I was dued, i have friends that were duped by local schools in Buffalo and Olean as far back as i can remember .


----------

